# Severe Finrot



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I got a german blue ram from a trusted breeder yesterday. Turns out she has rin rot. When I first put her in, I noticed the very edge of her tail was frayed just the slightest. Not much. By the end of the night, her tail was half gone. It was 1am, though, and there wasn't much I could do. This morning, it's pretty much completely gone, as is one fin. I'm about to go get meds for her.
Will she survive? I've never seen fin rot this severe before.
If she does, will her tail grow back?

Zoe


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Lots of fresh water and Melafix should help her. better yet I need a female ram send her here,i`ll mend her for ya.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes, fins grow back quite well. I had several lose almost their entire fins to puffers and they grew back nicely.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

THat's good to hear. On a positive note, she did eat this morning.


----------



## PlatyLady (Oct 27, 2006)

as long as she's eating and being medicated, I wouldn't worry too much about it


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Make sure to keep the water quality superb for a quick healing. Also add melafix to prevent bacterial and fungal infections.


----------

